# Cambridge diet plan alternative?



## linsayp

Hi guys

I'm new here and just thought I'd run this by you. I have exactly 4 stone to lose, I've just lost a stone before Christmas, basically just having about 1000 cals a day and taking xenical tablets.

I'm thinking about doing something like the Cambridge diet because I find with 1000 cals a day I'll lose a bit of weight then have a bit of a standstill! 

The problem is that we can't really afford the Cambridge diet so I was wondering if anyone knows of any alternatives that work in the same way (basically high protein, not slim fast)

I read that you should consume 0.8g of protein per lb of body weight to lose weight but keep muscle - could I eat things like chicken & vegetables (or soup?) with protein shakes (like the type bodybuilders have) to make up the protein amount?
And if I did that how many g of carbs should I consume and should I be trying to keep myself in ketosis?

Sorry for all the questions & don't want to seem stupid, just heard high protein diets work but can't afford Cambridge diet prices! 

Thanks in advance =)

Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sorry my post may not sound supportive but 1000 cals a day is very bad

you want to eat alot of protein to bulid muscles up but your burning it away by eating so little, your not burning the fat off your body your burning off your muscles
so eating alot protein in your situation just wont work.

you need to up your cals too min of 1200, up them again if you plan on working out to burn 200+ cals.
i eat as much protein as i can, to bulid my muscles up so i have more to burn my fat off i dont eat 1000 cals a day.
im currently drinking biggest loser shakes as they have close too 20g of protein per shake & decent amount of carbs/sugars. 

all the best to you though :)


----------



## linsayp

No I welcome any advice you have got!
So up the calorie intake to 1200 and eat as much protein as poss? As a guide how many grams of carbs do you have? 

thanks for the reply!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

linsayp said:


> No I welcome any advice you have got!
> So up the calorie intake to 1200 and eat as much protein as poss? As a guide how many grams of carbs do you have?
> 
> thanks for the reply!

thanks :)

yeah, fill that extra 200 with protein :thumbup:

my carbs differ daily but between 80-120g, lately ive been getting both carbs/protein the same at around 100g 

try myfitnesspal

they have set protein pretty low but can manually adjust your goals put protein on higher % so its like 40/40/20 :)


----------



## linsayp

Ok thanks alot! Do you find you come to a standstill at all or is your weight loss steady?
I think my body was maybe going into starvation mode & that's why I stopped losing weight!


----------



## linsayp

In fact just ignore that as I can see you've lost 73lb! Well done that's amazing, you must be so happy!
How long did that take? You must have some serious willpower.
X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

linsayp said:


> Ok thanks alot! Do you find you come to a standstill at all or is your weight loss steady?
> I think my body was maybe going into starvation mode & that's why I stopped losing weight!

Yes probably what happened, i went through rough patch not eating enough think my body went into it, it was horrible! I didnt loose for weeks & started gaining. 

My losses been steady since mid nov again i think its been (minus the xmas binge :haha:) 

when i first started on high protein, i had good losses for a good while until i messed up my cals.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

linsayp said:


> In fact just ignore that as I can see you've lost 73lb! Well done that's amazing, you must be so happy!
> How long did that take? You must have some serious willpower.
> X

haha, thanks! 

all of 2010, still got 2.5st at least to go but its getting harder

whats your stats for weight etc? :)


----------



## linsayp

MummyToAmberx said:


> linsayp said:
> 
> 
> In fact just ignore that as I can see you've lost 73lb! Well done that's amazing, you must be so happy!
> How long did that take? You must have some serious willpower.
> X
> 
> haha, thanks!
> 
> all of 2010, still got 2.5st at least to go but its getting harder
> 
> whats your stats for weight etc? :)Click to expand...

I heard it gets harder the less you weigh, but you've done really great losing all of that! And in a year is brill too. Sorry what do you mean by stats? Just height & weight? X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeah height/weight?

what your goals?

i was rather heavy so think played a good part on the large loss. x


----------

